# Maus bewegen und klicken



## angelchen83 (19. September 2008)

Hallo! 
Ich möchte gern den Mauszeiger an eine bestimmt Stelle bewegen, und dann linke Maustaste klicken, um den OK-Button zu drücken. Mit der Tastatur kommt man da leider nicht hin. Gibt's da 'ne Möglichkeit, um z.B. von der linken oberen Ecke des Programmfensters sich in x- und y-Richtung dahin zu bewegen? Was genau muss ich alles hinschreiben, bin Anfänger 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## wincnc (19. September 2008)

Hallo, schau Dir das mal an:
Maus positionieren und Klick simulieren


----------



## angelchen83 (19. September 2008)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe!
Habe jetzt etwas rumprobiert, aber es kommt immernoch eine Fehlermeldung:



```
Private Declare Sub mouse_event Lib "user32" (ByVal dwFlags As Long, ByVal dx As Long, ByVal dy As Long, ByVal cButtons As Long, ByVal dwExtraInfo As Long)

Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_ABSOLUTE = &H8000
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTDOWN = &H2
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTUP = &H4
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_MIDDLEDOWN = &H20
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_MIDDLEUP = &H40
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_MOVE = &H1
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_RIGHTDOWN = &H8
Private Const MOUSEEVENTF_RIGHTUP = &H10

Public Sub SimulateClick(Button As MouseButtonConstants)
	Select Case Button
	Case vbLeftButton
		Call mouse_event(MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTDOWN,0,0,0,0)
		Call mouse_event(MOUSEEVENTF_LEFTUP,0,0,0,0)
	End Select
End Sub
```


----------



## wincnc (19. September 2008)

Was für ein Fehler?


----------



## angelchen83 (19. September 2008)

Dass ein Anweisungsende erwartet wird.
Aber ich glaub, ich mach grad komplett was falsch. Ich hab ja die Dateiendung *.vbs und hier gehts ja um vb. Ich dachte, das wär das gleiche. Aber irgendwie doch nich


----------



## wincnc (19. September 2008)

Da hast Du Recht, das ist nicht ganz das Gleiche.
Da musst Du mal nach vbscript googeln.


----------

